# Scarborough (North Brisbane) Tues 12 Dec 06



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all,

The wind and wave forecast is looking agreeable at this stage, perhaps some showers, but they dont count as weather.

Initial plan is to start out from the car park near the Scarborough Hotel at about 0430. The plan is somewhat fluid at the moment, I have some workmates, who have that day off, and may have other suggestions re time and place.

Mission: Test new cart. Test wet mounted transducer. Get new PB. Corrupt one more Stink boat owner, and lure him to the dark side. :twisted:

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Good luck Andy. Last 2 outings out there - no bites - about 1 fish on sounder.

I think the fish are all out spawning or something :shock:

Cheers,
Jake


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Hope the 12th turns out ok for you. 
Are you having any time off over xmas?
I'm taking 3 weeks (I hope) so I'd been keen to meet and have a fish. Heading up to Boreen Pkt dam Sunday morning to chase a few more of those bass.

John


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey guys,

what sort of fish are you targeting out there??


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Target fish are..... just big, fast aggressive snappertunaroids, and perhaps prawn cocktails, or a mackeral. I will be trolling ,trolling trolling. May possibly troll a soft plastic this time. Yep anything with photographical quality will do.....

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

I hope the trip goes well but you not got a deffinet place to go i give you a tip...... if you know the settlement cove lagoon the rock's on the point there rope up on the green Beckon just off the reef & cast towards the lagoon keep the line tight use squid strips. i have never come home empty. everything from tailor,Mackerel,& alot of Squire & sweet lip
good luck :lol:


----------

